

Hacked Oyster Card London Transit Ring - xbryanx
http://laughingsquid.com/hacked-oyster-card-london-transit-ring/

======
ColinWright
There's a report some time ago of a chap dressed as Gandalf who had removed
the chip from his oyster card and inserted it into a wand.

Well played.

